# Sources For Wood?



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

Wood can be pretty expensive, what are you doing for affordable sources? 

Have you found ways to track down usable reclaimed wood for projects?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I look for old beds at the curb you can get a lot of good wood out of the head boards and foot boards as well as the side rails. Also places like the Good Will and garage sales for for table leafs.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I usually only buy new wood, unless it's a small project. I only make things I plan to keep, so the expense is not significant. Plus I only make a couple projects per year, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I get a lot of my wood from raw logs, the reason I bought a large planer and large jointer. The variety of species here is a bitt limited but it's still paid for the planer and jointer.


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Talked with a man who makes cutting boards for sale at farmers markets and he gets all of his wood by stopping by high end houses while they are being built and said the craftsmen there are happy to put their scrap material aside for him as it will be put to good use. These are houses that would have custom wood work using walnut, cherry, maple, rosewood etc.


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I have shopped lumber yards in about a 40 mile radius looking for good selection & pricing. I monitor what four yards have on sale.

I haunt Craigslist, and have gotten good deals there. I also have gone on sawyers forums, and found good deals through that approach as well.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have contact with a guy who customs saw with a WoodMizer mill and He lets me paw thru the slab piles and take what ever I want. I take a chain saw and cut up pieces to take home and resaw. get a lot of figured maple slabs. I have made some things over the years for him to pay him back and once in awhile he trows in some lumber he wants to get rid of.

Herb


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Wood Sourcing*

I live in an adult park where there are a couple other woodworkers besides myself. We manage to acquire free scraps more often than necessary, accumulations become a bother. We do share our woodpiles. One fellow likes the soft woods and the other two of us use only hard woods. One fellow is a turner and the other two of us make small boxes etc. I do some furniture as you may know. It seems to work out well and we seldom have to lay out any cash except when we find something special. I did find a 7 ft X 1 and one eight inch piece of rosewood last summer at a garage sale. I had to pay $35.00 gladly for such a gorgeous piece of wood. I priced it out later at Windsor Plywood store ; their price was $160.00 for the same piece of rosewood. We do get to scrounge the left overs @ some cabinet makers shops and furniture factories. I am amazed at the good pieces being discarded as waste. I make a lot of shop storage boxes from high grade plywood scraps!!! I also acquired a good quantity of Sapele Mahogany that makes superb keepsake boxes. Just have to keep your ears and eyes open for opportunities. :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

To add a source to Reg's suggestions, look for _commercial millwork shops_ as well. They'd be doing custom machining...doors, mouldings, office interior millwork (built in reception areas etc.).
I mention this because they won't be listed under 'cabinets' or variations of that. They very specifically _don't_ want to do residential kitchens.


----------



## Frankj3 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am fortunate to have a wood shop here that builds trusses, cabinets, doors and other high end furnishings. Their scrap pile is out front near the road and free for the taking. I have gotten oak, cedar, pine, red wood and ash just to name a few. I have offered them money in the past and they say "no thanks, take all you want and come back often." And I do!! They have been doing this for nearly 40 years!

But one of my favorite woods to carve is aromatic cedar. The only place I have ever found as a reliable source near me is Woodcraft. Not cheap, but I pass this cost on to my customers. I have not had a single one complain about the extra expense once they see the finished product.

Most of my carvings are made using the cedar fence pickets. Look for the ones slightly damaged. Home Depot and Lowes offer as much as 70% off on these damaged boards. Generally I can make between $75 and $110 per picket board. My costs are somewhere between $1.20 and $3.97 for each board.....depending on the condition of the board and whether I get the 70% discount.

Lastly, I just got a lot of cedar from a house being remodeled by one of my son's friends. There is a ton of cedar from both inside and outside of this house on the scrap pile. So I was able to get a lot of quality wood.....again, for free. I surprise the newly weds with a sign using some of their scrapped wood once they are moved in.

Ya gotta find your material where you can. LOL


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I usually buy what I need but last week when I was returning from a doctor's visit I passed a house that had a wood (looks like pine) dinning room table out for a trash pick up. I looks good enough to use with some refinishing but I do not need another table so I will repurpose it.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

I look for construction sites and depending on the stage the building is at, ask for and generally get permission for scrap pieces which I take home and re-purpose. I like the idea of cabinet shops and commercial millwork shops and will follow that up in my area. Thanks for these suggestions.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dumpster diving any construction or remodel site...


----------



## PapaTango (Oct 9, 2015)

'One man's meat, is another man's poison', as the saying goes and I am staggered by what I see at the kerbside on trash-collection days around where I live! If only everyone realised how valuable timber products could be repurposed, it would save them a small fortune and ease landfill demand.


----------



## Dezri Dean (Jun 22, 2009)

Anywhere I can find it. I recently used a rescued dining room tabletop and have a wonderful friend that gave me 6 large pieces of Honduran Mahogany, the largest is 16/4 x 15" x 8! 
Now that's a great friend!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you have a jointer to flatten sides of logs with and the pieces aren't too big then keep an eye out for trees that are being removed from people's properties. Some of that wood can be pretty exotic. If the pieces are a little too big to run through your equipment you can always split the rounds smaller. There is way more waste that way but it is still better than seeing the wood get burned or sent to a landfill. Of course a band saw and planer help breaking logs down to lumber but there are ways to work around them.


----------



## fmrleatherneck (Aug 22, 2010)

For "turning wood", I have an "in" with a local landscaping company. You would be amazed at the amount and variety of trees they take down for one reason or another and it would ALL be burned up if I didn't take a little bit for my uses! There is WAY more available than I can use; I have a stockpile for YEARS to come!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I notice the county crews are just bucking up the trees that they thin out along the roads and leaving the wood lay stacked in the ditch, it only lasts a day or so and is gone.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you see them working then stop and talk to them. One of them might be knowledgeable about the trees they cut up and for a sack of beer once in a while might be inclined to call you and let you know when they might be cutting something you would be interested in. Tree removal companies are another source. I know Bernie gets some of his turning wood that way. 

The first job I had out of high school was for a tree surgery outfit that also had a contract with the local power company to keep their lines clear. I got the job through my best buddy as his dad was the regional vice president. He had a woodworking shop in his basement and all the crews knew to be on the look out for wood for him. He knew someone with a small sawmill that would turn the wood into lumber for him and he had some really choice stuff.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had it really easy to get wood for some time now. However, that is changing. We have been in a real building expansion, house boom for a couple of years. At present, that is changing. I have found if you go in, ask if you can have the scrap wood, all you have to do is volunteer to clean the area. I can do this for a couple of weekends and my whole garage is full of wood. I do not have time to sort and stack it up as I would like. I have a friend who is a really great project builder, so I have learned to use his expertise to help me and I supply the wood for both of us.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your answers.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I sure have to agree that wood, especially hard wood is exensive. I only have one outlet for the lumber that I use in my shop. 

The lumber yard is about a hundred miles from my home so this adds to the cost. Most species that I have used run from four to six dollars and the reason for this post is to ask if this is about what others are paying when they pay full retail at a yard. I'm talking about rough cut walnut, cherry, mahogany, QS white oak and red oak. I can't afford the beautiful exotic wood that the store has in their showroom, but I look at it everytime I go purchase material. 

The white oak is the most expensive as I recall. Texas has no state income tax, but does have an 8.25% sales tax which is fine with me but it is a factor in planning for the material for a project.

Along with this subject of cost is the issue of planning of course so that the scrap is minimized.

Jerry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

phillipdanbury said:


> I usually only buy new wood, unless it's a small project. I only make things I plan to keep, so the expense is not significant. Plus I only make a couple projects per year, so it's no big deal.



Same as Phillip.

I am lucky to have a good timber importer not too far away who can supply local and imported hardwoods...


----------



## smaloof (Jul 31, 2014)

On a hit and miss, donations stores dumpsters for free when a piece of hardwood furniture is donated but is to beat up to sell, driving upscale subdivisions on large item pick up days and the Habitat Restore for hardwood off cuts from large cabinet shops. But mostly from estate sales when I am shopping for tools. If the guy was a big tool collector, more than likely there will be some hardwood somewhere and sometimes they just want to get rid of it.


----------



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> dumpster diving any construction or remodel site...


There's a hotel refurb going on up the road from me. My oh my, what gems they are throwing out


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

What a phenomenal thread...thank you for starting this...
.


----------



## christsaved (Jan 25, 2012)

*Sources for wood?*

I've used the local classified adsfor people who have leftover wood piecesin good or restorable condition, for my own projects and practice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Angel.


----------



## Roughedgesranch (Nov 11, 2011)

*Dumpster diving is an art*

In our area, we have limited sources for "good" lumber. The relatively large city closes to me has only 1 real lumber store and they're limited to the more common woods like Oak, Maple, Walnut, Cherry and Alder. More exotic woods are simply not available thru them. SO - I've become a dumpster diver. There are 2 local cabinet shops with whom I've become friends and they allow me to look thru their scraps/dumpster area. Another source is construction sites (believe it or not). I recently scored a HUGE supply of really good Oak, Maple (including lace maple, ambrosia maple, and spalted), along with a very rich supply of walnut. Seems the suppliers who ship them the sheet metal siding use this lumber as part of the packaging. it's strapped to these 4x4's. I play golf with the construction company owner, and he allows me to take whatever I want - instead of them hauling it off to the landfill or cutting it up for firewood. Clean these 4x4's up and it's amazing what I find. It's always a surprise when I run these thru the planer. Many times it's junk wood - but lots of times it's really nice.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Victor; welcome!

If using Walnut for crating isn't a felony, it should be.
Good on you, Victor, for spotting it and getting it back into the woodworking stream!


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

The short answer is I have none other than expensive radiata pine from Bunnings, MDF, Melamine, pallet wood, and small amounts of acacia harvested from my property.

I have discovered that hardwood fence palings (wet) can be had and I am waiting for some to dry out.

In my 61 years I have examined enumerable roadside rubbish piles and have NEVER come across a piece of solid wood furniture - people just don't through those things out around here because they actually appreciate in value over time and become heirlooms. Plenty of water damaged chipboard though. In any case taking anything put out for council pick up is illegal - however people rarely do put things out around here as the council charges for it (over and above what you pay in waste management fees in your rates)

The local reclaim yard sucks up any materials from house knock downs etc and sells it back to the public for more than the material cost new.

If I walk a little way up the road and climb a hill I can see forest for as far as the eye can see - but none of it can be touched.

Apparently, when I am 65, I will be allowed to go into this forest to collect fire wood - yes this is Australia not some third world country.

Australia has more forest per capita than the US and Canada combined yet we pay about 5 times the price people in the US and Canada pay for wood (I say wood because we used the term timber whereas NA uses lumber and hence confusion is guaranteed). Plywood is a) very limited as far as availability and type is concerned and b) VERY expensive.

Things like craigslist DO exist in Australia but not in the same sense as they do in the US. You might find the odd offer but it will be expensive and shipping outrageous.

It's an on going problem that appears to be getting worse. My dream of a house full of furniture built by my own hand is fading fast.


----------



## Dan1951 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been fortunate with fallen or dangerous trees. Brother-in-law had maple, cherry, and basswood trees come down in a windstorm. I paid for a portable mill to come out and slab the logs, then had to rent a truck to get all the wood from Pennsylvania to Virginia. Cost $180 for the millwork and a couple of hundred for the truck, and I calculated the retail value of the wood at about $5000. Also, we recently had to have some six large red oaks taken down, yielding six logs about 16' long and 24" in diameter. The milling for that will come to $600. Not free, but it beats buying it at the yard, though you have to be patient for it to dry. And finally, we had the hardwood floors in the house replaced, I've got more 3/4" (1/2" is usable) by 3 1/2" or 4 1/2" red and white oak than I can shake a stick at - and that was free.


----------



## Dan1951 (Mar 21, 2011)

Quick response to Jerry Bowen's question about the cost for wood. I use Vienna Hardwoods in Vienna, Virginia. Their price list is posted on their website (google the name). Check them out.


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

Just for comparison (actually this is old they would be +25% by now - these days they give prices by quote only and you know what that means).


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Got Lucky. My sister has started remodling her home. She has cupboard tops that were built many years ago by my father. He used hardwood flooring material to build the counter tops. This wood has all been removed, to be replaced by a different material other than wood. I have gathered all that up. She also is redoing the bedrooms. The closets all had solid sliding doors, a total of six. They are all in such great shap and beutiful. I am having a hard time cutting them up. I think I will use one of them to make a really nice workbench. The wall between the kitchen and dinning room has been removed except for about two feet on one end. This wall was built with 2 X 6 inch studs. 
As you probably guessed this is quite an old home. The bedrooms all have Knotty Pine wood on the walls . I have no clue what to do with all this wood. I am sure I will be able to put it to good use. All of the cupboars are going to be replaced. Here again not sure how or where I will use these. So for now I think I am filled up with wood. If you have any ideas as what to use any of this wood for I am open for suggesions.


----------



## jflores (Nov 21, 2012)

main source it's wood that i purchase at wood store, maybe 70%, other sources its from houses in remodelation (15%) and 10% from crap wood in trash or furniture in trash, the final 5% from relatives that give me wood they don't use or furniture they don't want anymore


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm at the "don't know what the hell I'm doing," stage, so am practicing with scrap wood from any source I can. A neighbor moving had a nice headboard he was tossing out, along with a couple solid wood seat chairs. I just got a bag of 100 year old pine heart tongue and groove flooring scraps, from about 6-14". I hope to make a "parquet" arrangement as a hive roof.
Since my routing will be practicing bead and barrel edging to make curved roofs, at the moment, almost anything is fair game. Hopefully, as i become more competent and skilled, I will start using tables, etc. LOTS of those and old upright pianos are given away on Craigslist almost daily.

This is a great thread, for the ideas of places to look, and people to ask. Thank you!
~M


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I think I'm spoiled after reading this thread.

When I started making cutting boards for craft fairs, I was paying retail for exotics, and being very careful to keep my costs under $15/board foot. At the time, I was still paying about $8/ft for maple and cherry, and $11 for walnut ... so the exotics weren't _that_ much higher than I was paying for domestic hardwood.

Since then, I've learned to be a better shopper and found better sources. I've driven the cost of maple down below $4, with cherry just a bit more. Walnut is still $6 - 8, but that's still affordable. 

Jatoba is the least expensive exotic I use, and I can get it for about $6.50/foot. Padauk, Yellowheart, Purpleheart - all are staples for me, and I'm finding them all under $10 now. I just splurged to buy a pretty piece of Caribbean Rosewood for $14/foot, and though I was living on the wild side. A year ago, I was paying that for Jatoba.

I still shop for buys, like the rough Jarrah I found for $4/board foot. It was odd lengths, but I made do.  

Bottom line: the best thing you can do is invest time, talk to your fellow woodworkers, and share wisdom that you'll all benefit from - just as we're doing here. When a woodworker visits my booth at a craft fair, they almost always ask me where I get my wood (and I tell them!). I'm fortunate that I can buy hardwood at affordable prices within an hour of my home.


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

Is there no one in the same or worse position as myself? (misery loves company ;-))


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

temper said:


> Is there no one in the same or worse position as myself? (misery loves company ;-))


Gary; have you PM'd Neville for Oz advice?
Router Forums - View Profile: neville9999


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Dan - have just done so. Cheers.


----------

